

Metro app design tips (start at 3:00) - jannes
http://channel9.msdn.com/events/BUILD/BUILD2011/BPS-100#

======
spreiti
Link doesn't work. I think he meant
<http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/BUILD/BUILD2011/BPS-1004>

